# bluegill fillets at kroger



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

$12.99 per lb, i could be rich! Never seen them for sale before.

It would take quite a few of the ones i catch to make a pound.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure these are farm raised, pellet fed fish and won't taste anything like the wild fish we catch and enjoy.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Actually, the label said "wild caught in Canada"! Judging by the size of the fillets, the fish must have been 8 inches long.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You can buy them alive at Jungle Jim's in Fairfield and LMB as well.When I was in Chinatown in San Fran all the shops had a large tank of LMB.Those Chinese love 'um.Also the largest Bullfrogs I've ever seen.They just throw them in a large basket and they sell quickly.



Roscoe


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

The super market I go to has Walleye and Perch imported from Canada that are net caught and sent here in USA Hate to see it sell here as that make way for more netting for the Canadians. It says Erie walleyes thus no guessing where it came from.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I always wondered why bluegill weren't more of a commercial species. They seem to hardy enough.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There&#8217;s almost no regulation regarding how seafood is labeled. Considering the size, I&#8217;d be surprised if they were actually wild caught bluegills.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Now if Kroger sold Crappie and Bluegill fillets Id be a customer in the Winter.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Theres almost no regulation regarding how seafood is labeled. Considering the size, Id be surprised if they were actually wild caught bluegills.


.....very very true


----------

